
The Customer Development Manifesto: Reasons for the Revolution (part 2) - terpua
http://steveblank.com/2009/09/03/the-customer-development-manifesto-reasons-for-the-revolution-part-2/
======
puredemo
I would think it would be fairly difficult to lump all startups together for a
development process like this. For instance, some startups are marketing to a
very broad userbase, others to a tiny niche community. Customer development
process differences between those two types of startups would be rather
extreme.

